# Information given at scan



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi;
Wonder if you could give me some advice please? On the print I got at a scan I had at 14 weeks it says 'Ovaries not identified. No adnexal masses or free fluid seen'. i wish I had asked at the time but I was on such a high after seeing the baby on screen that I didn't look in my file until I got home! If the baby is a girl would the ovaries have been identifiable by 14 weeks ?

Thanks.
Catherine


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  It means that your ovaries weren't identified, as they will have been pushed behind your uterus as it has grown.  The adnexal masses and free fluid not being seen is a standard remark, and it's all good news!!


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for replying so quickly  and glad it's all good news!

Catherine xx


----------

